# F1 2010 what console are you playing it on?



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a quick one to find out 1. What console you got F1 for PS3 or X-Box?, 2 whats your gamertag if you wish to sort out a DW race.

Personally i have both but i have decided on the PS3 version.

Add your name and tag (if you wish) below. 


Playstation 3:

Grizzle- Grizzle19




X-Box 360:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll have it today

Xbox - GT = AndyGTa97


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I won't be about until Sunday but i'm:

Xbox 360, Tag: *anythingcarsuk*


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

360 here.and i have just played monaco time trial for the last 2 hours and cant get better than 1.21.689 lol.oh and if i see invalidated lap one more time when im shaving 1 seconds off my lap time im throwing this ******* game through the window lol


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be buying this tomorrow on the only worthwhile console, the 360!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ps3 for me 

User id is Thebag69


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

xbox - buckas


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

xbox , sadly I cannot go online with it


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

PS3

i think mines RSAsh but not 100% sure lol not been on for a couple of months lol


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

PS3: gherkin12


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

PS3 :- raceworx


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

just purcahsed, PS3 - brucie104 , give me a few days to get a hang of it


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

PS3 - Beardboy69


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Ps3 - p100hp


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

ps3 - eviltw_t


----------

